# Solved: Craftsman mower problem



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi folks, I bought a Craftsman mower at the auction yesterday. I feel I got a "real deal" but I'm having a problem I need help with. Here's the mower:

Craftsman
ROTARY LAWN MOWER
6.75 Horsepower
Power-Propelled EZ Walk
21" Multi-Cut
Model No.
917.377682

Here's the trouble: The mower had zero gas in it and no air filter. I checked the oil (just about on the "add line"). I put gas in it, pumped it 3x's and gave it a pull. The mower started right up. It ran for @ 3 sec and died. I repeated with the same result. I checked the plug (it was dirty and I cleaned it). 

Besides the obvious of changing the plug and adding a filter is there anything else that should I check and would this old plug keep it from running?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This sounds like the carburetor is likely the issue. If you store these things with gas, the carb gets gummed up and the float doesn't work. That's the symptoms. The other thing to check is to insure the gas line coming from the tank to the carb is good and not plugged.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it has been sitting for a while,you may need to pull the carburetor
and check the jets for clogs and check the float and needle valve
seat to make sure it is functioning properly and the inlet is not clogged.

Under the pull starter case,there is usually a throttle control plate
that is usually a flat plastic plate on a hinge and is operated by
airflow from the magneto fan.
It keeps the motor at a steady throttle level and keeps it from overreving.
Make sure that is still connected.
Usually connected with a spring.
Of course the filter is the first thing to check,
Then the idle adjustment screw on the carburetor.

Does it run if you turn the thottle up a bit then start it?


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't tried turning up the throttle, basically I'm not knowledgeable of small engines at all. I was hoping for a simple/quick fix. I'm going to replace the plug and filter most likely on Mon and go from there.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

You probably should have "pumped it" five or six times...but don't pump it, instead push the bulb and hold it a few seconds each time you do it. In all likelihood the carb was empty and you needed to fill both the short gas line and carb bowl. You'll be better off trying to crank the engine and flooding the carb (and if it doesn't start) then letting it sit for awhile in lieu of trying to crank it without sufficient fuel in the sytem and having it stall after firing. Eventually however it should fill the carb and continue running, but it's more difficult. Changing the plug and adding a new filter is wise...and then change the oil. Make sure you get the proper plug and the gap is set correctly, which almost certainly it (the gap) will be.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I still think there may be some cleaning of the carb required. I've had several small engines do this, and every time is was the carb.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

From what I've been reading online, all of the above could cause my prob. The online manual says the most common reason is a dirty air filter. The least common is a defective control bar. But, I agree with the fact a dirty carb, throttle probs, etc could cause the mower to stall. I'll have to dig a little deeper and replace the obvious first I guess. 

Thanks for the input folks. I need this mower to work. My old one was donated already.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought the mower didn't have an air filter. Even though the manual says the most common problem is a dirty air filter...that shouldn't be the problem unless you got a new one.

Try pouring a couple tablespoons of gas directly into the carb intake and cranking it up. Give it full throttle when it fires and be ready to tweak the throttle in order to keep it running. If it still won't start try cranking it with no choke and with full throttle. If it still won't start after a dozen tries, let it sit for 20 minutes and try again. Also, if it doesn't continue running after it fires up and then stalls out a couple of times you won't need to choke the carb anymore. In fact you probably won't need to full choke it when cold starting it because it's warm weather - only partial choke...or full choke and then quickly to a partial choke, and then no choke all within a few seconds time.

Once you get it running it will probably start and run fine for you thereafter. There may be a chance you'll need to tweak the carb's air/fuel and idle adjustment settings...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Cleaning the carb on a lawnmower IS a simple, quick fix. They're trivial to get off, and trivial to take apart. Just make sure you are careful in the disassembly so you don't tear the membrane that will be in there, or lose the needle out of the float bowl (if it has a float bowl...not all Craftsmans do).

Simple job.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Koot said:


> I thought the mower didn't have an air filter. Even though the manual says the most common problem is a dirty air filter...that shouldn't be the problem unless you got a new one.
> 
> Try pouring a couple tablespoons of gas directly into the carb intake and cranking it up. Give it full throttle when it fires and be ready to tweak the throttle in order to keep it running. If it still won't start try cranking it with no choke and with full throttle. If it still won't start after a dozen tries, let it sit for 20 minutes and try again. Also, if it doesn't continue running after it fires up and then stalls out a couple of times you won't need to choke the carb anymore. In fact you probably won't need to full choke it when cold starting it because it's warm weather - only partial choke...or full choke and then quickly to a partial choke, and then no choke all within a few seconds time.
> 
> Once you get it running it will probably start and run fine for you thereafter. There may be a chance you'll need to tweak the carb's air/fuel and idle adjustment settings...


It's suppose to have a filter but it was bought w/o one on the mower. This mower is pretty simple in design. There isn't a throttle or choke control. As far as controlling the throttle, I'd have to do this manually on the adjustment connected to the carb? Is choke control possible w/o a lever or pull knob?



jiml8 said:


> Cleaning the carb on a lawnmower IS a simple, quick fix. They're trivial to get off, and trivial to take apart. Just make sure you are careful in the disassembly so you don't tear the membrane that will be in there, or lose the needle out of the float bowl (if it has a float bowl...not all Craftsmans do).
> 
> Simple job.


I may have to explore this idea also. I found a small engine repair manual that I'll brush up on.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually,if the throttle isn't on the handle,there would be
a fairly large lever on or close to the carb.
Setting it to full throttle should activate the choke.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> Usually,if the throttle isn't on the handle,there would be
> a fairly large lever on or close to the carb.
> Setting it to full throttle should activate the choke.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's the latest and greatest. I bought the plug, air filter, and new gas. Tried to start the mower with the same result. Sprayed all the linkage and areas around the carb with carb cleaner and made sure the springs were attached. Put a tsp of gas in the plug hole and primed. After a few pulls it started and ran good for a couple of minutes (just sitting there with me holding the operator bar). As a matter of fact I cutt a couple of strips of grass. The mower started to labor a bit. 

I turned the mower off and restarted. It then started to sound somewhat erratic, like it was gasping for air a little. While it was running I noticed the throttle plate (guess that's what it's called) slightly moving back and forth. I increased the throttle by adjusting the plate by hand and it smoothed out. I turned it off for supper and tried to restart later. 

I'm now back at square one. When I pull the rope it starts for a couple of seconds, then dies. Is it time for me to attempt taking apart the carb for a rebuild?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,the carb shouldn't be too hard to clean.
Might want to see if you can find the spring
for that throttle control plate if the carb clean
doesn't completely fix it.
The spring could be worn out or stretched.
Quite a few places online where you can
reference and buy craftsman parts.
Did you change the fuel filter which is probably
in the gas tank?


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> Yeah,the carb shouldn't be too hard to clean.
> Might want to see if you can find the spring
> for that throttle control plate if the carb clean
> doesn't completely fix it.
> ...


I'm still puzzled by the mower not starting. Then starting, running smooth and running rough. Based on some knowledge of cars with carbs, I'd think the mower would be the same way. Fuel trouble would keep it from starting all together. But the mower did start and ran smooth for a couple of minutes, then it ran rough. Later it wouldn't start at all (once again).  This doesn't add up for me.

As far as the filter goes, I didn't change that. It would be attached to the gas cap on this model it seems


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Crud in the bottom of the fuel tank can clog the fuel filter.
Some can come off and then just get sucked back into
it after the mower runs a bit.
Same with the jets as it just sucks gas up from the float bowl.
If there is crud in the bowl,it can get sucked into the inlet
and starve the carb.
If there is an idle air adjustment then you are looking
at another channel that can be clogged.
Disassemble the carb and clean it up good,then
blow the channels out with an air gun on a compressor
would be best.
Remember which way the throttle linkage goes.
Crud keeping the float from moving properly can also cause problems.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

katonca said:


> I'm still puzzled by the mower not starting. Then starting, running smooth and running rough. Based on some knowledge of cars with carbs, I'd think the mower would be the same way. Fuel trouble would keep it from starting all together. But the mower did start and ran smooth for a couple of minutes, then it ran rough. Later it wouldn't start at all (once again). This doesn't add up for me.
> 
> As far as the filter goes, I didn't change that. It would be attached to the gas cap on this model it seems


Carburetor.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the replies. Sounds like I'm moving to the carb. I'll try taking it apart and cleaning, if it doesn't go well I'll replace the carb.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you tried adjusting the carb for proper air/fuel mixture? 

Just changing the octane of gas (regular vs. premium) can require an adjustment.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Koot said:


> Have you tried adjusting the carb for proper air/fuel mixture?
> 
> Just changing the octane of gas (regular vs. premium) can require an adjustment.


I haven't tried, actually I have no idea how to do that. I'm at the point of changing the fuel filter right now and reading a repair manual. Finally, I've figured out that the engine is a Tecumseh and not a Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I doubt the carb is bad, but it may need adjusting. Fresh medium octone gas is always important.

This should help, especially if you remove the carb and forget how to hook up the linkage:


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Koot said:


> I doubt the carb is bad, but it may need adjusting. Fresh medium octone gas is always important.
> 
> This should help, especially if you remove the carb and forget how to hook up the linkage:


AWESOME!! thanks. I'm going to replace the fuel filter and clean the high speed bolt and carb if necessary based on the video. Gotta love U-tube :up:


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe this is solved. Here's what was done.


new plug
new air filter
mid grade gas
cleaned fuel & breather lines
pulled carb
cleaned main jet and secondary jet on "bowl bolt" (the tiny secondary jet was clogged)
sprayed carb linkage with cleaner

It's going to need a new bowl and O-ring but it runs real well right now.

Many thanks to all those that helped me on this. The U-tube video really helped :up:


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

katonca said:


> I believe this is solved. Here's what was done.
> 
> 
> new plug
> ...


Excellent! :up: Another happy and satisfied TSG member. 

Now get to work and cut that grass! It's only growing longer while you're goofing around on the computer!


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

Koot said:


> Excellent! :up: Another happy and satisfied TSG member.
> 
> Now get to work and cut that grass! It's only growing longer while you're goofing around on the computer!




I was so excited that I had it running well I cut my grass and my neighbors' front yard. Not excited enough to do the back yard though. 

Thanks for your help :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

katonca said:


> I believe this is solved. Here's what was done.
> 
> 
> new plug
> ...


See my first post in the thread.  The symptoms seemed to shout out carb issues.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> See my first post in the thread.  The symptoms seemed to shout out carb issues.


You're right JohnWill, I believe it was mostly about the jet being clogged. I was hoping for a quick fix but that didn't happen. At least it wasn't an expensive one. Thanks for your help. :up:


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

You put more effort/money into it than was necessary. Carb jets in lawnmowers get clogged all the time...look at the life they lead; they wind up with crap in the gas tank no matter what.

Taking a mower carb apart is easy, I sometimes pull the float bowl (on a mower so equipped) without ever removing the body of the carb from the motor in order to clean the bowl and jet. Dollar cost: $0.00. Time: 10 minutes.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

jiml8 said:


> You put more effort/money into it than was necessary. Carb jets in lawnmowers get clogged all the time...look at the life they lead; they wind up with crap in the gas tank no matter what.
> 
> Taking a mower carb apart is easy, I sometimes pull the float bowl (on a mower so equipped) without ever removing the body of the carb from the motor in order to clean the bowl and jet. Dollar cost: $0.00. Time: 10 minutes.


Considering my limited knowledge of mowers, pass history of "problem mowers" plus it needed a plug, filter and a good cleaning anyway, I consider myself lucky. :up:


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

No telling how long it's been sitting.
Might want to check the oil too.


----------



## katonca (Aug 10, 2004)

yep, changed the oil :up:


----------

